# 19 yr Old female Struggling with 'IBS'



## jkphotographer1 (May 10, 2017)

Hi There.

I'm extremely new to this website and this is my first time ever posting. In the past I have been embarrassed to confess that I have IBS but now I'm desperate for any type of solution. I have been suffering for around 4-5 years now as my IBS started when I was around 15. It has absolutly ruined my life. I had a hard time coping with it in High School but luckily I had teachers and members of staff that were very understanding and would let me be excused at anytime if I had to 'go' for any type of reason. Throughout College it was a similar situation but I felt happier as I had lots of free periods in a day meaning that I could rush home if I needed to. But University has been the hardest. I'm in my first year and it been terrible. My symptoms have got so bad that I had to move back home and continue my study from there. This was embarrassing to say the least, Having to explain to all my friends the reasons behind me working from home as I looked and sounded completely fine. I have been back and forth from the GP with no significant help. Been through countless medications (buscopan, mebeverine, alverine citrate, peppermint capsules and even a low dose of the TCA Amatriptyline) countless diets, (currently on a no diary diet, cutting out wheat and gluten, not eating spicy foods keeping clear from many other foods) and nothing. Nothing has made a significant difference and Im coming to the end of my tether. My symptoms are the worst they have been and I'm struggling to perform as a normal human being. The amount of events, parties and gatherings I have said no to recently is overwhelming. I don't feel like a normal teenage girl. All my friends are out doing things and I can't even function for more than a few hours.

I've never really had a formal IBS diagnosis but that is what the doctors have assumed. I had my fecal calprotectin checked and that came back clear so my GP will not refer me on to a specialist for any further tests. They have referred me to a dietician but I know they will just recommend the 'FODMAP' diet which is something that doesn't work that well for me as my IBS alternates from Diarrhea to Constipation. I'm really stuck in a rutt and my mental health is starting to suffer. I went to my GP last week and cried about it, trying to explain how much it affects my life and she just waved me off with a lot of anti-depressants. The main problems i'm suffering with are, irregularity (I cant predict when I will need a bowel movement), Frequent need to go, Stool inconsistency which switches from D/C, bloating and wind, fatigue and actual PAIN in my rectum, which produces mucus and blood when I have a movement. I need help but my doctors wont give it to me, If anyone has any product/method/diet or medication that has helped them please comment below. I don't know how much longer I can put up with this.

Thanks,

J


----------



## highlandhilman (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi J - I am so, so sorry you're having to go through this, and that doctors are not listening to you. It sounds like you symptoms are very serious, especially since you have blood and mucus in your stool. Yikes!

I have a few questions - have you been to a Naturopathic, functional medicine, or chinese medicine doctor? Have you had an IgG food intolerance test done? (In Canada we can pick these up at our local pharmacy, though they cost us out of pocket). Have you had the methane/hydrogen breath test for SIBO done? Have you done a breath test for h. pylori? Have you tried supplementing with either probiotics or digestive enzymes? If so, what brands?

When you had your stool test done, what was it testing for? When was it done? Have you had any blood work done?

What sort of exercise do you do, if any?

I have also found GPs, on the whole, to be dismissive, uninformed, and bordering on belligerent with regards to gut issues. I've even had GPs tell me that SIBO "hasn't been proven" - nevermind the fact that the regional medical labs in my area offer the test for it (like, if it hasn't been proven how could they test for it?? This GP wasn't even keeping up with advancements in her field right next door. Ridiculous).

As for your metal health issues, I'd recommend seeing a mental health specialist to provide you with some counselling. It sounds like you're under an immense amount of stress, and stress will only make your symptoms worse. While the mental health specialist won't be able to help your gut issues, s/he may be able to help you to reduce your stress/help you cope as your work towards healing your gut.

Don't give up - there are so many things out there, so many people willing to help and that CAN help - it's just a matter of figuring out where to look and what to look for.


----------



## tbonimaroni (May 10, 2017)

Is your stool producing blood or is it from a cut or hemmhoroid? Your docs should be paying attention to blood in your stool. Does your GP know? If not tell them right away as that is important. It's a red flag if they ignore it.


----------



## jkphotographer1 (May 10, 2017)

Hello highlandhilman, Thanks so much for your quick reply to my outcry.

In reply to your questions I have not seen a Naturopathic, functional medicine or a Chinese medicine doctor. But after reading this it might be worth a try getting in touch with one as my GP is getting me nowhere. I also haven't had an IgG food intolerance test done nor ever heard of one!! Will do some research but I have been told by multiple doctors that Intolerances to food can't be diagnosed but tested during an elimination food test. Which I have done with Wheat and Gluten and I haven't seen much of a difference. But again I will definitely look into this testing. Also no tests for SIBO or H. Pylori as again I have never heard of it being offered. Done a quick bit of research into SIBO and it looks promising, I will question my GP about testing when I next visit. Thank-you so much for these suggestions. Gives me a little bit of hope after all.

I had my stool tests done a few months back, It was testing for something called 'Fecal Calprotectin' which is a substance that can be detected in a stool if there is a sign of infection or inflammation (which could indicate Chrones or Colitis) but the samples I sent off came back clear and so my doctor will not refer me on to see a specialist. Yay . Also had one blood test years back for Coeliac, again all clear. I tried acidophilus probiotics for a while but I got the idea that It was making my Diarrhea worse. Haven't tried again since, But I have been looking into specific strains of Probiotics that help IBS so I might give it another go. It seems like trail and error for a lot of these things which is a shame as I wish for a sudden magical cure for my problems. But obviously that will never happen. I do some exercise but granted it is not enough, I have no motivation because I am worried that I will have problems when exercising but thats no excuse. I know I need to increase my physical activity and I will do so, but my fatigue a rules me a lot of the time so it is hard to muster up enough energy to go for a jog or run.

I have always had some problems with mental health but granted they are much worse because of my IBS. If I was ibs free, no doubt I would be a lot more happy, confident and motivated. But in the mean time its definitely a struggle.

Thank-you so much for all your kind words, It makes me feel a lot better that out of anyone out there a complete stranger will listen to me rant about my problems and try to help. Hope all is well for you.

J



highlandhilman said:


> Hi J - I am so, so sorry you're having to go through this, and that doctors are not listening to you. It sounds like you symptoms are very serious, especially since you have blood and mucus in your stool. Yikes!
> 
> I have a few questions - have you been to a Naturopathic, functional medicine, or chinese medicine doctor? Have you had an IgG food intolerance test done? (In Canada we can pick these up at our local pharmacy, though they cost us out of pocket). Have you had the methane/hydrogen breath test for SIBO done? Have you done a breath test for h. pylori? Have you tried supplementing with either probiotics or digestive enzymes? If so, what brands?
> 
> ...


----------



## jkphotographer1 (May 10, 2017)

tbonimaroni said:


> Is your stool producing blood or is it from a cut or hemmhoroid? Your docs should be paying attention to blood in your stool. Does your GP know? If not tell them right away as that is important. It's a red flag if they ignore it.


I see bright red blood when I wipe and mucus mixed with my stool. So it is looking like its probably a Hemorrhoid or something of the latter. I had my GP look last week and she couldn't see anything... This makes me think its internal as it is giving me pain from further up the canal. Going to re-book ANOTHER appointment to see if I can get some sort of a diagnosis for it. The pain and discomfort is very tough to just ignore.


----------



## tbonimaroni (May 10, 2017)

If your stool is blackish in color then it's in your stool. But if it's red blood then it's prob. external. So sorry about the pain. I'm experiencing pain as well, but of a different caliber. Hang in there. Keep up the fight.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

jkphotographer1 said:


> I see bright red blood when I wipe and mucus mixed with my stool. So it is looking like its probably a Hemorrhoid or something of the latter. I had my GP look last week and she couldn't see anything... This makes me think its internal as it is giving me pain from further up the canal. Going to re-book ANOTHER appointment to see if I can get some sort of a diagnosis for it. The pain and discomfort is very tough to just ignore.


Hi Jk,

are you getting blood all the time ? is it a lot or only on wipe ?

If it is only during wipe.. you need to focus on changing your food habits, seems it is irritating your body. if lot you need to see doctor immediately.

just to give you some additional comment. dont drink anything cold, fizzy / alchohol. it will rub the wound more.


----------



## highlandhilman (Apr 27, 2017)

It really is amazing how LITTLE GPs know about gut health. I've been struggling for over a year even AFTER receiving effective treatment and it is totally a trial and error process - I've had to do a lot of my own research and just listening to my body and how it responds to treatment. How I *wish* there was a magical pill out there that would make it all get better and go away!

TBH, I hadn't heard of an IgG food intolerance test either until my naturopath recommended one for me, but it has made a WORLD of difference - I am avoiding all the foods I tested moderate-high on, and my fatigue is 80% gone at this point, 4 months later. It's different from a gluten or lactose intolerance test - different antibodies in the blood, I think. It took me about 2 weeks of avoiding those foods before I noticed a difference, and truth be told, I felt worse before I felt better. My naturopath says I can now start reintroducing some of the foods I tested intolerant to, but I'm being extra cautious and waiting another few months before I start doing that.

SIBO is an infection in your small intestine that prevents you from properly absorbing the nutrients in your food, and H. Pylori is an infection in your stomach that can give you ulcers. Would be great to get tested, even if the tests came back negative - it would help narrow down what it is that you *do* have. It's actually great to hear you tested negative for Crohn's and Colitis - my dad has Crohn's and it's AWFUL.

As for the exercise, anything small will help - 15 minute walk every day can do wonders to help lift your mood. On that note, getting 7.5-8.5hrs of sleep a night is also essential: I've found this to be the single most important thing I can do for my gut health. Also, drinking 2L of water (or tea) every day will also help your gut health, and your health in general.

Sometimes it helps to focus on one thing, and get that habit down for a few days, then move on to the next. Be kind to yourself - Uni is HARD and your health issues makes it 100x harder. Take it one step at a time, one day at a time - *progress*, not perfection.


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Jkphotographer1, I just skimmed through your post and saw you mentioned about seeing a dietician and the fodmap diet. I have IBS with alternating constipation and diarrhea but being on the fodmap diet this has helped me and I don't get the constipation or diarrhea like I used to. I am also taking homemade probiotics yoghurt and home made kefir but these only have the lactobacillus stains in them and not sure whether they are doing much. I took them as I had diverticulitis at one stage and on that forum they said probiotics were important for that.
I have had blood on toilet paper cos I have had haemerroids and anal fissure. I saw a specialist who had a look and he said for me to back on the konsyl-d which is psyllium husk and I can get it on prescription to help with that otherwise he said they can stretch the anus under anesthetic which doesn't always keep the fissures from happening again. Keep us posted.


----------



## jkphotographer1 (May 10, 2017)

ashyam86343 said:


> Hi Jk,
> 
> are you getting blood all the time ? is it a lot or only on wipe ?
> 
> ...


Just a small bit of blood I think. Usually just on the paper when I wipe. Working on changing my habits when I see the dietitian I have been referred to so fingers crossed. Yeah, fizzy and alcohol makes me worse, I notice that a lot to stick to water unless its a special occasion!


----------



## jkphotographer1 (May 10, 2017)

highlandhilman said:


> It really is amazing how LITTLE GPs know about gut health. I've been struggling for over a year even AFTER receiving effective treatment and it is totally a trial and error process - I've had to do a lot of my own research and just listening to my body and how it responds to treatment. How I *wish* there was a magical pill out there that would make it all get better and go away!
> 
> TBH, I hadn't heard of an IgG food intolerance test either until my naturopath recommended one for me, but it has made a WORLD of difference - I am avoiding all the foods I tested moderate-high on, and my fatigue is 80% gone at this point, 4 months later. It's different from a gluten or lactose intolerance test - different antibodies in the blood, I think. It took me about 2 weeks of avoiding those foods before I noticed a difference, and truth be told, I felt worse before I felt better. My naturopath says I can now start reintroducing some of the foods I tested intolerant to, but I'm being extra cautious and waiting another few months before I start doing that.
> 
> ...


I will definitely look into the IgG tests as they sound extremely useful! Did you get it done by your GP or outside of them? I am prepared to pay so either way it wouldn't bother me but its useful to know Also going to follow up with SIBO and H.pylori sounds promising as well! You mentioned before you take some probiotics? Any ones in particular? Theres so many kinds and strands its difficult to choose the right ones! Would really appreciate that, Although Im unsure if they will stock them here in the UK as well as where you are in Canada. Thanks again for the useful reply


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

You may have to message Highlandhilman tif they don't reply about the IgG tests etc. I read that VSL3 I think is quite good probiotics and I read about Align probiotics in an article, www.Netscape.com/view article/770468-3. A Gastroenterologists guide to probiotics Matthew a. clorba MD. Which said Align and Proctor helped IBS. Some studies show probiotics supplementation reduces IBS in some patients. Bifidobacteria are good.


----------



## highlandhilman (Apr 27, 2017)

jkphotographer1 said:


> I will definitely look into the IgG tests as they sound extremely useful! Did you get it done by your GP or outside of them? I am prepared to pay so either way it wouldn't bother me but its useful to know Also going to follow up with SIBO and H.pylori sounds promising as well! You mentioned before you take some probiotics? Any ones in particular? Theres so many kinds and strands its difficult to choose the right ones! Would really appreciate that, Although Im unsure if they will stock them here in the UK as well as where you are in Canada. Thanks again for the useful reply


In Canada, IgG tests are available OTC or through a naturopath. I'd recommend going to a naturopath, if you can, to guide you through the test and help explain the results - they can be a little confusing at first. The test typically costs CAD$250-ish over here. SIBO can *probably* be tested through your GP (can definitely be tested through a naturopath), and H. Pylori definitely can be tested for through your GP.

The probiotics I'm taking now are called "Innate 20-14" - they're plant & soil based probiotics with over a dozen different strains, which is good for me because my system is completely stripped of e. coli, and this probiotic will help reinstate that. If you really want to know which probiotic is best for you, the best thing you can do is get a broad-spectrum stool test done, one that will tell you how much/what types of gut flora is in your stool (and therefore in your gut) and what's low or missing - then you can determine the best type of probiotic for your body's needs.


----------



## Filbert (May 25, 2017)

I also have alternating D and C. Have you tried testing for Candida Overgrowth? It's very simple to test at home (



) and a dead giveaway is if you have oral thrush (your tongue has white spots on it constantly). After being convinced I had SIBO and taking antibiotics for it (which is the biggest regret of my life), I now know for certain that my problem all along has been Candida overgrowth, which is incredibly simple to identify. My IgG test also indicated that I have a candida overgrowth. Let me know how you go.


----------



## jkphotographer1 (May 10, 2017)

*UPDATE!!::*

Hi All, thank you for the overwhelming response to my initial post. I just wanted to update you all on my situation...

I have finally been referred to gastro by my GP. FINALLY! At my practice you no longer get to stay with one doctor and they just appoint you with someone they 'think' will suit you right. After seeing many GP's I have finally found my bright light in a female GP who understands everything I'm going through and honestly I am over the moon. After breaking down in an appointment she was happy to refer me on to the next step. She also prescribed me a 20mg dose of the antidepressant Fluxotine and I have been taking this for a few weeks now. I feel much better, and my mood has improved tenfold just with this little boost. I no longer feel as if I am a pain to society and things in my mind are looking up. She also referred me on to a team called Time to Talk, and they have offered me CBT to try and help with the worrying that I suffer which is also brilliant. I have begun taking some probiotics and seen a dietitian about the FODMAP diet too as suggested on my post. I will say, I feel somewhat better after taking the probiotics and following the FODMAP diet. Its not all cured, but I no longer struggle to use the toilet after I wake up, which I used to suffer immensely with so I guess thats a plus. I still have pain in my abdomen and pain and discomfort in my rectum which i'm hoping the gastro will help with. So all in all I feel as if my condition has improved somewhat which i'm really happy with.

Thank-you all so much for your helpful replies to me desperate plea. Will give more updates when I have them!! I'm now just waiting on a gastro appointment but am on the waiting list which is great. Thanks again.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

jkphotographer1 said:


> *UPDATE!!::*
> 
> Hi All, thank you for the overwhelming response to my initial post. I just wanted to update you all on my situation...
> 
> ...


Hi good to hear. that you are feeling better. Only diet can cure IBS, that is my observation and i made it too . Medicine's only support. Get well soon.


----------



## jkphotographer1 (May 10, 2017)

ashyam86343 said:


> Hi good to hear. that you are feeling better. Only diet can cure IBS, that is my observation and i made it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi all, J here again. So, its November now! The last time I posted on here was in June! How time flies I guess. So, Since June, I was referred to gastroenterology, and last weekend I finally had a colonoscopy done. FINALLY. I had been waiting for 6 months. There's good news, and bad I guess. The good news is that they didn't find any nasties in my large intestine. No colitis, No polyps no inflammation or anything. So that's great I guess, But the bad news is also that they didn't find anything. I wanted this to be the turning point in my life where I was finally getting some answers, but, I guess not. They took 10 biopsy's from around my colon and I'm yet to receive the result for that so that could still possibly bring something up like Microscopic Colitis but I highly doubt it. So, for me its back to square one with all of this. I just hope that I can get a diagnosis at some point. My gastro said she wouldn't just push me away after this and that we would find out what's happening with me. I guess I just have to wait even longer now for a solution so my life is still on hold. Maybe it's my small intestine? maybe it's not even my intestines at all? pancreatitis? or maybe even Malabsorption of some kind? or MAYBE just plain rotten old IBS, *sigh* So, yeah, Thats what's going on with me. Still pretty much loosing the will to live with all this but hey, lets hope the new year brings me some kind of luck

Thanks! J


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

jkphotographer1 said:


> Hi all, J here again. So, its November now! The last time I posted on here was in June! How time flies I guess. So, Since June, I was referred to gastroenterology, and last weekend I finally had a colonoscopy done. FINALLY. I had been waiting for 6 months. There's good news, and bad I guess. The good news is that they didn't find any nasties in my large intestine. No colitis, No polyps no inflammation or anything. So that's great I guess, But the bad news is also that they didn't find anything. I wanted this to be the turning point in my life where I was finally getting some answers, but, I guess not. They took 10 biopsy's from around my colon and I'm yet to receive the result for that so that could still possibly bring something up like Microscopic Colitis but I highly doubt it. So, for me its back to square one with all of this. I just hope that I can get a diagnosis at some point. My gastro said she wouldn't just push me away after this and that we would find out what's happening with me. I guess I just have to wait even longer now for a solution so my life is still on hold. Maybe it's my small intestine? maybe it's not even my intestines at all? pancreatitis? or maybe even Malabsorption of some kind? or MAYBE just plain rotten old IBS, *sigh* So, yeah, Thats what's going on with me. Still pretty much loosing the will to live with all this but hey, lets hope the new year brings me some kind of luck
> 
> Thanks! J


Hi J,

I feel both are good news only. Candida / Yeast cant be identified this way. If you are in diet and feel some improvement , definitely it should be candida, you can simply try candida diet for 2 weeks to see some results. Hope this helps you.


----------



## ChrisRayd (Dec 31, 2017)

Fodmap Diet helps some people( in your case, looks like it didn't) but it definitely won't cure you. The problem is probably an imbalance in your gut microbiome thats causing your issue. There are quite a few ways to address that. I would personally say give the SCD(Specific Carbohydrate Diet) a try. It's substantially better than FODMAP. Try a banana only diet for a week. It's extreme but again you're trying to correct a gut dysbiosis which takes time and energy. Use activated charcoal. It'll help to detoxify your body. There's a million things you could do. If you want more details, dm me.


----------



## Frenchneedyou (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi, and happy new year. I'm doing a copy pasta for you of one of my previous post:

Ask to check for:

-Colonoscopy and Endoscopy / Fibroscopy

-Capsule endoscopy

-Test stool for culture and sensitivity, ova and parasites, and C. difficile

-Urinary metabolites analysis

-Gluten and lactose intolerance check

-Functional coprology (Check for calprotectin / fecal elastase / fecalogramme (not sure in english. It does Macroscopic and microscopic examination stools, ph, determination of lipids...) and steatorrhoea)

-Ask for a complet test for your thyroid (like Hyperthyroidism).

-Check for blood in the stool

Then:

-Breath test fructose

-'Leaky gut' test (permeability intestinal check with lacticol and mannitol, breath test, zonuline, urinary peptides, urinary Indoxyl sulfate, D-Xylose test)

If you have a Leaky gut, be carefull because you could have more because of it:

-Check your teeth, especially if you have fake teeth. It could be poisoning.

-Food intolerances IgG

-Candida antibody blood sample (Candia 5)

-Candidose Serology

-heavy metals blood test (or better technic like hair sample) ESPECIALY IF YOU HAD HAIR LOSE. THIS IS NOT NORMAL

-Lyme Disease (ELISA and Western Blott (or better) even if ELISA is negative)

-Check for Infection/co infection (maybe see some one specialist with this. Like an hospital service dealing with this).

(PPI doesn't help because you have more leaky gut with it)

Because having a permeability intestinal give many different symptoms. Basicaly, every thing pass to your blood and your body immunity fight for it or die trying.

So, it can give you food intolerance only if you're lucky. But you can get candida, infection/co infection...

To threat this permeability:

-Kill what is causing it (Avoid bad food with food intolerances check, food that tend to cause this disease, parasites, infection...).

-Heal the permeability

-Help your intestinal flora

If you have others symptoms like headach/fatigue:

-Check with a Lung specialist for a 'sleep test' (Sleep Apnea and other issue)

-Check with a Otorhinolaryngology specialist if you don't have earing/noise issue.

-Check with a Dentist if some thing is wrong

-Check with a Neurologist

-See your thyroid test

Ok, now you can work on it. If you live in a $$$$$$ed up country (usa), many of these tests are maybe not covered by you insurance. I'm sorry.

But you have to work on it because even if it doesn't kill you, you maybe will.

Take time with your family. You have to positive on good thing because stress is a big factore in your healing.

I gave you like every test you can do. You will maybe not need to do all of this. It's maybe more simple than that.

If you're GI mock you and don't help with all of these tests, go see an other person. And before doing the test, never accept anybody saying to you it's in your head.

Make it cristal clear to them.

Without threating the cause, you can still try CBD OIL or/and Kratom to help you. The first one is more of an overall (stress, pain, depression) and the last for energy and digestive releave.

Please, don't take any medication that do not HEAL you ! It's a wast of time in the long run. And it will be more complicated to cure later on than now.

Trust me, i took loperamid (immodium) for many years with psy medication for 1.5years. I'm not worst without my loperamid. And my psy medication, with or without it, i'm still bad. So why taking them ? The most importantly to see your progress is BEING YOU. Don't hide behind medication that will help you and give you more side effect.

If natural product give the same effect, but maybe take more time, us them. You will not suffer from side effect.

ps: If you have everything negative and taking probiotic doesn't releave you. You will maybe have to concider FMT (fecal transplant) to help you. It's expensive but it's your last chance to this date

ps2: There are natural way to work on your depression like:

-Saffron

-Griffonia

-Omega 3

-Magnesium

-turmeric

-rhodiola

-cbd oil

ps3: natural way to kill bad thing (you will need to check./translate):

-NOW Foods (Candida Clear ) (check on amazon)

(acide Caprylique, Huile d'origan, Feuille Olive, Pau d'arco, Noix Noire)

-Armoise, clou de girofle, cannelle, curcumma, artichaut/radis noirs, poivre noir, vitamines, gingembre, huile de coco, huiles essentielles mix, argent colloïdale, ail, vinaigre de cidre.

-CBD oil (depression, stress, digestion, pain...).


----------

